

Ask HN: VPS services both 32bit and 64bit running ubuntu, Mac OSX, etc. - sdesol

Does anybody know of a VPS service that will let you create 32 bit and 64 bit virtual machines for debian, centos, Mac OSX, etc.  I would like to make my product available for different operating systems (both 32 bit and 64bit) and need to compile some binaries for each of them.<p>The latest debian, unbuntu, OSX, etc. operating system is all I need.  Does such a service exist?<p>Thanks
======
tgflynn
There are many VPS services for Linux. Amazon EC2, for example should let you
use pretty much any Linux system image you want and they have many available
for easy installation.

There are also some VPS services for OSX, which should be easy to find with a
Google search.

I'm not sure if there are any single services that support both Linux and OSX.

------
pwg
Is there some reason you do not simply install VirtualBox
([https://www.virtualbox.org/](https://www.virtualbox.org/)) and then spin up
your own Ubuntu, Centos, OSX, etc. VM's to compile the binaries upon?

